# incontinence



## D Snyder (Mar 4, 2018)

My 5 year old girl has started to leave little puddles around the house. A urine test showed low levels of uric acid. Our vet checked for a UTI, Lyme disease, liver or kidney issues and all tests were negative. Anyone have any information?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What does the vet say? Low uric acid can be the result of other things that require investigation.

The first thing I would do is change foods and see if that helps.


----------



## D Snyder (Mar 4, 2018)

Vet says he can do more tests. But they would all be "shots in the dark" until we hopefully find something.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

https://animalwellnessmagazine.com/urate-stones-in-dogs/

a possibility. hope your girl gets better soon.


----------

